# die Bean oder das Bean



## JockelFragtNach (29. Aug 2007)

Hallo!

Ich muss gerade was zu Java schreiben und dabei kommen auch "Beans", also Java-Beans vor. 

Aber was ist der richtige Artikel? Es heisst die Bohne, aber das kann ich nicht schreiben, das hört sich einfach blöd an.
Sollte ich "die Bean" oder "das Bean" schreiben? 

Vielen Dank für Euren Rat, 

Jörg


----------



## André Uhres (29. Aug 2007)

die Bean


----------



## Der Müde Joe (29. Aug 2007)

? gute frage

Wiki meint
Eine JavaBean ist eine Java-Klasse, die...
ist der Mechanismus, eine Bean auf ihre Eigenschaften, 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaBeans

andere:
abschliessend geht es dann um das Packaging welches das Bean in eine Form bring welches sich zur Weitergabe eignet
http://www.fh-wedel.de/~si/seminare/ws00/Ausarbeitung/9.javabeans/node4.html

die Java-Bean
das Bean

hehe?


----------



## merlin2 (29. Aug 2007)

Die Bean, da die Bohne.


----------



## sparrow (29. Aug 2007)

Wie bei den meisten englischen Wörtern gibt es hier überhaupt keine Grundlage. Demnach ist es also egal.
Genauso bei Interface.

Edit: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind eingedeutsche Worte Geschlechtsneutral, also das Bean.


----------



## André Uhres (29. Aug 2007)

Statt Bean, sag einfach: die Beankomponente,
oder nimm die Mehrzahl: Beans,
dann liegst du immer gut :wink:
Aber "die Bean" hat sich eigentlich eingebürgert.


----------



## Jango (29. Aug 2007)

Der Bean... Die Bean... Das Bean... Im Englischen ist es geschlechtslos - und da kommts ja her. Also ist es völlig egal, für was du dich entscheidest. Ist alles richtig.  :wink:


----------



## André Uhres (29. Aug 2007)

Der Bean ist nur Mr.Bean  :lol:


----------



## Jango (29. Aug 2007)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Bean ist nur Mr.Bean  :lol:


LOL
Um dem Ganzen aus dem Weg zu gehen, nutze das Wort ohne Artikel. Geschickt angewendet klingt das viel professioneller.


----------



## merlin2 (29. Aug 2007)

Ich orientiere mich immer gern an der wörtlichen Übersetzung, also:
Die Bean (die Bohne), so wie auch die E-Mail (die elektronische Post).
Verwendet/liest jemand von euch häufig "das E-Mail"? Ich nicht.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (29. Aug 2007)

die outfit - die Kleidung

naja


----------



## merlin2 (29. Aug 2007)

duden.de:


> Out|fit [tft], das; -, -s [engl. outfit, zu: to fit out = ausstatten]: *das* äußere Erscheinungsbild ...


----------



## sparrow (30. Aug 2007)

merlin2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich orientiere mich immer gern an der wörtlichen Übersetzung, also:
> Die Bean (die Bohne), so wie auch die E-Mail (die elektronische Post).
> Verwendet/liest jemand von euch häufig "das E-Mail"? Ich nicht.



Die Interface -> Die Schnittstelle


----------



## mikachu (30. Aug 2007)

da das alles aus dem englischen kommt, und im englischen als artikel nur eben das "the" gibt, was "der, die, das" sein kann, verwendet man eben einen deutschen artikel, wie es am besten klingt 

das interface ( the interface )
die bean ( the bean )
der stringtokenizer ( the stringtokenizer )


----------

